
Simon Willison's talk about OpenID at Google - pg
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2288395847791059857
======
Alex3917
Each Second Life character should have an OpenID that allows them to interact
with businesses in game. This would let the user do things like logging into
the American Apparel website to find all the clothes that they tried on in
game.

It would do much to spread adoption of the standard, and it would also be
quite useful.

/Not a Second Life player, so possibly a terrible idea

~~~
Alex3917
Very good video by the way. It touches on things like implementing buddy lists
and filters that are portable across multiple websites.

